# NFMS



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anybody going to Louisville? The boys and I are planning on going on Friday.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Unless something changes, we are planning on going on Saturday.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like I will be there Wednesday to Friday helping at bandit booth. Please stop by and say hi, can get old after a while. Last year got to meet a couple haytalkers and it's nice to put a face to a handle


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Made it down on Friday. Enjoyed the show, and had several good discussions throughout the day. Picked up some good deals on hand tools along the way. Stopped at the HayGuard booth and had a great discussion, answered a lot of our questions. Finished up the day with a dinner at Pat's Steakhouse and headed back north.


----------

